# Was Eve framed? The question might be funny but...



## PaperClip (Jan 24, 2008)

...I'm serious. I saw this question on another message board a while back and I've gone back and forth about it so I thought I'd open it up to you all....


----------



## alexstin (Jan 24, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> ...I'm serious. I saw this question on another message board a while back and I've gone back and forth about it so I thought I'd open it up to you all....



If you're framed for something then you didn't actually do it, right?
What are you saying she didn't do?


----------



## Cichelle (Jan 24, 2008)

If you take the story literally and you believe in an all knowing Creator, you could come to the conclusion that she was _set up_. But then, in that case, so was Adam (and everybody else). I've seen these types of discussions on religion boards for years. I've never seen "framed" exactly. Interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 24, 2008)

alexstin said:


> If you're framed for something then you didn't actually do it, right?
> What are you saying she didn't do?


 
Um... I'm not exactly sure.... I guess the way I thought about it was that she seems to be the one who gets the blame for bringing sin into the world?

Or, is it like when Adam said to the Lord "You gave me this woman".... 

so it's like maybe she's not guilty but responsible?


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 24, 2008)

Cichelle said:


> If you take the story literally and you believe in an all knowing Creator, you could come to the conclusion that she was _set up_. But then, in that case, so was Adam (and everybody else). I've seen these types of discussions on religion boards for years. I've never seen "framed" exactly. Interesting, nonetheless.


 
Ohhh.... I think "framed" really threw me for a loop....


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 24, 2008)

lol ok I got nothing to add besides the fact that I thought you were talking about Eve the rapper


----------



## alexstin (Jan 24, 2008)

As  was mentioned upthread, I would say she was set up. By satan.  Am I the only one who's ever thought about what life would be like if they'd never fallen?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 24, 2008)

alexstin said:


> As was mentioned upthread, I would say she was set up. By satan. Am I the only one who's ever thought about what life would be like if they'd never fallen?


Not at all, I've thought about this a lot.  But then I've come to two conclusions. 

1. Were it not for sin, many of us would not have been conceived and born...       (Ponder that for a bit...Selah) 

2. Even if Adam and Even not have sinned, somewhere along the lines in future generations, someone would still have eventually caved in and fallen for satan's lure and 'set-up'.   Afterall, he *wazzzz  *in the garden...in the earth.  

He was kicked from Heaven and placed here on purpose, with purpose.  Why not another planet, or simply destroyed completely?  We needed an option to challenge our 'free will.'  

Just my thoughts....  :scratchch:


----------



## tatje (Jan 24, 2008)

I just thought the title was soooo funny. Framed? No, because it was still her choice. Calculated maybe?! This is like clues.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 24, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Um... I'm not exactly sure.... I guess the way I thought about it was that she seems to be the one who gets the blame for bringing sin into the world?
> 
> Or, is it like when Adam said to the Lord "You gave me this woman"....
> 
> so it's like maybe she's not guilty but responsible?


 
No she was not set up, nor is she responsible. Eve was deceived, it was Adam who willfully sinned against God and caused sin to enter the world.

Romas 5:12-14

 12Therefore, just as(A) sin came into the world through one man, and(B) death through sin, and(C) so death spread to all men because(D) all sinned— 13for sin indeed was in the world before the law was given, but(E) sin is not counted where there is no law. 14Yet death reigned from Adam to Moses, even over those whose sinning was not(F) like the transgression of Adam,(G) who was a type of(H) the one who was to come.


----------



## envybeauty (Jan 24, 2008)

ella said:


> lol ok I got nothing to add besides the fact that I thought you were talking about Eve the rapper



me too


----------



## shalom (Jan 25, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> me too


 
LOL, You guys so are funny

Eve - Was deceived.  "The heart of man is desperately wicked and no man knowest it."  This is what I chalk it up to.

Adam - Sinned.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 25, 2008)

I totally agree with this answer.  It was Adam ( the head) who caused sin to enter into this world.  I truly believe that if Adam has stood up for what God has told him, not her, sin would not had entered into the world at that time.  Now like Shimmie stated before maybe someone else down the line would had fallen into sin but it would not has happened at that time.  And IMHO no Eve was not framed but she fell for the tempation as we do today for some things.



kbragg said:


> No she was not set up, nor is she responsible. Eve was deceived, it was Adam who willfully sinned against God and caused sin to enter the world.
> 
> Romas 5:12-14
> 
> 12Therefore, just as(A) sin came into the world through one man, and(B) death through sin, and(C) so death spread to all men because(D) all sinned— 13for sin indeed was in the world before the law was given, but(E) sin is not counted where there is no law. 14Yet death reigned from Adam to Moses, even over those whose sinning was not(F) like the transgression of Adam,(G) who was a type of(H) the one who was to come.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyR said:


> I totally agree with this answer. It was Adam ( the head) who caused sin to enter into this world. I truly believe that* if Adam has stood up for what God has told him, not her, sin would not had entered into the world at that time.* Now like Shimmie stated before maybe someone else down the line would had fallen into sin but it would not has happened at that time. And IMHO no Eve was not framed but she fell for the tempation as we do today for some things.


 
 to y'all thinking I was talking about Eve the rapper!

:scratchchHmmmm.... that's good right there....brings clarity to my questioning....

let me think this out loud: so why would sin maybe not have entered in if Adam had stood up for what God told him? Hmmm... maybe because Adam KNEW (and maybe Eve did not know?) about avoiding that tree.... Technically Adam and Eve were on the same "level", if you will. The Lord had not yet instituted Adam as headship until AFTER the fall.... So is it that Adam could be said to be responsible to letting sin not so much because he was the head but because he was MORE accountable to the Lord than Eve was because God told Adam directly not to eat of that tree?

Follow what I'm saying/asking here?


----------



## kbragg (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> :scratchchHmmmm.... that's good right there....brings clarity to my questioning....
> 
> and  to y'all thinking I was talking about Eve the rapper!


 
Girl I ain't gonna lie I thought it too!My first though was "I didn't know Eve was a Christian!" And here I was getting excited for some good Christrian rap


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> to y'all thinking I was talking about Eve the rapper!
> 
> :scratchchHmmmm.... that's good right there....brings clarity to my questioning....
> 
> ...




*Now I could be wrong but I can see it both ways:  I see Adam as the head even before God told him so because Adam was there first and because God created Eve from Adam's rib just for Adam.

I also believe that Adam was responsible because like you stated above God told him not to eat of the fruit of that tree so even if Eve got it wrong Adam got it from the " horses mouth" there was not misunderstanding here.  DO NOT EAT IT.

Does that makes sense?
*


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyR said:


> *Now I could be wrong but I can see it both ways: I see Adam as the head even before God told him so because Adam was there first and because God created Eve from Adam's rib just for Adam.*
> 
> *I also believe that Adam was responsible because like you stated above God told him not to eat of the fruit of that tree so even if Eve got it wrong Adam got it from the " horses mouth" there was not misunderstanding here. DO NOT EAT IT.*
> 
> *Does that makes sense?*


 
Yes. exactly how I had thought it out. You said it better!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> to y'all thinking I was talking about Eve the rapper!
> 
> :scratchchHmmmm.... that's good right there....brings clarity to my questioning....
> 
> ...


 
Here is what I get from this:

God told Adam to have authority over everything...that included a talking serpent.

Adam didn't use his God-given authority and let this thing happen, knowing full well what God said to him.

Adam should have said "no"...that universal word we all know and use, but he did not.

Therefore, sin entered in because of disobedience to God.

As the head of his wife, he should have takened the responsiblityfor his actions...because God gave him the opportunity to repent when He asked him *(Genesis 3:11)* ...yet he did not. Instead, he blamed God (here it is right here: *Genesis 3:12..."The woman YOU put here with me....she gave me some fruit from THE tree and I ate it.")NIV *

Do you see that? He blamed God for the woman that God gave him...ain't that a blip? Sounds familiar?????

Now, God had to put them out of the Garden of Eden (the Garden of God is what I like to call it) because of this: _*Genesis 3:22 "And the Lord God said, "The man has now become like one of US, knowing good and evil. He must not be allowed to reach out his hand and take also from the tree of life and eat, and live forever."*_

Wow....isn't that something? If God would have kept them in the Garden after the fall, they would have had a set-back and would have eaten of the Tree of Life and then man and sin would have been around forever, because man would have sinned for eternity.

I know one thing....God knows ALL things.

Ok....ya'll can continue, I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in there somewhere....hehe

ETA: Oh yeah, and their eyes were not opened to reveal their nakedness until AFTER Adam took a bite...it didn't happen when Eve ate it.

Ummmm....this is an excellent thread, RR.  Five-Stars girl!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *ETA: Oh yeah, and their eyes were not opened to reveal their nakedness until AFTER Adam took a bite...it didn't happen when Eve ate it.*


 
Good word all around, N&W! I wanted to highlight this part because when I read it, it really impressed upon me the role of the husband to COVER that wife.... to truly know what it means to COVER the wife and family....A man has to really understand what it means to put on, to step into the role of a husband. Not saying that the dude will get it right every day, 24/7, but to at least be AWARE of what this responsibility is about....

Is that maybe part of the reason why (some) men are reluctant to marry?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Good word all around, N&W! I wanted to highlight this part because when I read it, it really impressed upon me the role of the husband to COVER that wife.... to truly know what it means to COVER the wife and family....A man has to really understand what it means to put on, to step into the role of a husband. Not saying that the dude will get it right every day, 24/7, but to at least be AWARE of what this responsibility is about....
> 
> Is that maybe part of the reason why (some) men are reluctant to marry?


 
I think so. Men love to love, but they hold back from making commitment because of fear...fear that they won't be able to take care of their wife/family. Fear that they won't be able to satisfy her. Fear that they won't be the man that she wanted from the beginning. Men deal in alot of fear and that's why as a woman of God who is looking for a mate, must...I repeat...must pray for him RIGHT NOW! Break the stronghold of fear over their lives...especially in the thought patterns of their mind even before you get your mate.

Men also are very visual....they like to look (don't we all know it) They like to look at sexual areas and that is what turns them on. (Ya'll heard that stoopid song "I like big b*tts and I cannot lie..." it's the truth Ya'll know when Adam first saw Eve...he said "Whoa-man!"

Literally. Now, that is normal for a man to be attracted to that, but...satan destroys this with porn and the like, that's why its so rampant in the world. 

Because man are visual...they take the bait and that's why we see all this stuff on the news and hear things about people we know with men doing awful things.

There is a book called "Every Man's Battle" that I believe every woman should read. It helps you to understand what a man is made up of and how he thinks. He is not emotional....he is factual and because of that, it gets him in trouble....alot. Dh and I deal with couples all the time...trust me, we both turn red from some of the things we hear, from laughing so hard....

They don't see things like we do...God gave all women "RADAR"...that's why we could look at a person for the first time and call it out right then and there.......oh, we know

Pray, single women.....pray.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think so. Men love to love, but they hold back from making commitment because of fear...fear that they won't be able to take care of their wife/family. Fear that they won't be able to satisfy her. Fear that they won't be the man that she wanted from the beginning. Men deal in alot of fear and that's why as a woman of God who is looking for a mate, must...I repeat...must pray for him RIGHT NOW! Break the stronghold of fear over their lives...especially in the thought patterns of their mind even before you get your mate.
> 
> Men also are very visual....they like to look (don't we all know it) They like to look at sexual areas and that is what turns them on. (Ya'll heard that stoopid song "I like big b*tts and I cannot lie..." it's the truth Ya'll know when Adam first saw Eve...he said "Whoa-man!"
> 
> ...


 
Wisdom.... my Good Lord.... wisdom is POURING through the computer screen....

And this is stuff I knew on a surface level... but reading this and pondering on this today...it's sinking in deeper.... I'm gonna get that book... to help me understand men in general more and my husband in particular....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think so. Men love to love, but they hold back from making commitment because of fear...fear that they won't be able to take care of their wife/family. Fear that they won't be able to satisfy her. Fear that they won't be the man that she wanted from the beginning. Men deal in alot of fear and that's why as a woman of God who is looking for a mate, must...I repeat...must pray for him RIGHT NOW! Break the stronghold of fear over their lives...especially in the thought patterns of their mind even before you get your mate.
> 
> Men also are very visual....they like to look (don't we all know it) They like to look at sexual areas and that is what turns them on. (Ya'll heard that stoopid song "I like big b*tts and I cannot lie..." it's the truth Ya'll know when Adam first saw Eve...he said "Whoa-man!"
> 
> ...


I'm praying...Precious Wavy...I'm 'a praying.         "yo-ta humma - se-ah' - yo-ta" ..........


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Wisdom.... my Good Lord.... wisdom is POURING through the computer screen....
> 
> And this is stuff I knew on a surface level... but reading this and pondering on this today...it's sinking in deeper.... I'm gonna get that book... to help me understand men in general more and my husband in particular....


Ain't Wavy breaking it down...Praise God!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Wisdom.... my Good Lord.... wisdom is POURING through the computer screen....
> 
> And this is stuff I knew on a surface level... but reading this and pondering on this today...it's sinking in deeper.... I'm gonna get that book... to help me understand men in general more and my husband in particular....


 
Girl....when you deal with as many men and women that dh and I deal with in these here areas....you learn alot.

That book is going to help you...for real.  I thought I had everything down packed about my husband...until I read that book.  Every chapter I kept coming out the room, looking at him with a look like..."Oh shoot"  He kept saying ..."woman, what is wrong with you."  

After reading that book....I learned that I was going about stuff all wrong and when I flipped the way I was handling things as a wife...girl, I got the best man in the world.  I'm telling you....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

double post


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm praying...Precious Wavy...I'm 'a praying.      "yo-ta humma - se-ah' - yo-ta" ..........


 
I AM ON THE FLOOR.....

YES, GIRL....YES, YES, YES.....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I AM ON THE FLOOR.....
> 
> YES, GIRL....YES, YES, YES.....


I knew you'd catch it!   I'm in tears myself.  But you know that's how 'we' pray... 'YO, Hamma, Hamma, Se-ka'...........  

I'm waiting to see if RR 'caught it'.  

Hey...Where's Sweet Mocha and our girl KLB...? 

RR, come and yell at me for cutting up in your thread...I'm sorry.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl....when you deal with as many men and women that dh and I deal with in these here areas....you learn alot.
> 
> That book is going to help you...for real. I thought I had everything down packed about my husband...until I read that book. Every chapter I kept coming out the room, looking at him with a look like..."Oh shoot" He kept saying ..."woman, what is wrong with you."
> 
> After reading that book....I learned that I was going about stuff all wrong and when I flipped the way I was handling things as a wife...girl, I got the best man in the world. I'm telling you....


Precious Wavy, you're on a fire roll today with the word.  I'm loving and learning it.   Praise God!!! 

I'm also getting the book.    And pray my 'se-ka's' while I read it.


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I knew you'd catch it!  I'm in tears myself. But you know that's how 'we' pray... 'YO, Hamma, Hamma, Se-ka'...........
> 
> I'm waiting to see if RR 'caught it'.
> 
> ...


 
Hey nah... you know you anointed when you can "write" your tongues.... Don't get me started.... I need to be praying right now because I just had a crying spell in my professor's office. I'm embarrassed and angry with myself.... Lord Jesus.... I want to enjoy the flow but....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I knew you'd catch it!  I'm in tears myself. But you know that's how 'we' pray... 'YO, Hamma, Hamma, Se-ka'...........
> 
> I'm waiting to see if RR 'caught it'.
> 
> ...


 
I'm too done today, Shimmie...you made me laugh so hard, I had to go to the bathroom....

"Yo, hamma"....now that is hysterical.....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hey nah... you know you anointed when you can "write" your tongues.... Don't get me started.... I need to be praying right now because I just had a crying spell in my professor's office. I'm embarrassed and angry with myself.... Lord Jesus.... I want to enjoy the flow but....


 
Come here little sister....   Whatever it is..it's fixed and it's over and under the Blood of Jesus!   You are more than a Conqueror and more than loved.   

   

I love you, RR.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm too done today, Shimmie...you made me laugh so hard, I had to go to the bathroom....
> 
> "Yo, hamma"....now that is hysterical.....


 
It just came out that way.  

Oooooo, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, a'ya'...ho - tay!" 

I love you precious Wavy and my precious brother...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hey nah... you know you anointed when you can "write" your tongues.... Don't get me started.... I need to be praying right now because I just had a crying spell in my professor's office. I'm embarrassed and angry with myself.... Lord Jesus.... I want to enjoy the flow but....


 
You can say that again....I never even thought about writing them out...Shimmie is so funny....

Don't you dare be embarrased and angry at yourself.  You have been flowing in the anointing and sharing your heart all over this forum, so you know the enemy is going to attack you....BUT GOD!

Listen....get your healing girl.  If you got to cry, cry.  I do it all the time.  The other night I was typing in a thread here and started balling because I realized that I'm not alone...God, Our Father, is always with me.  

I know you know this too...but, it is good to hear it from time to time. 

*"Satan ain't got nuthin on you"!*​Start bustin some spiritual caps in his behind...put him to flight in the Name of Jesus! Watch him run...with his ole, toothless self.

Whatever it is....I got your back.  I'm praying already.

Luv you, sis.

Remember this song?







More than a Melody by: Yolanda Adams

Listen to some of the tracks: http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/store/artist/album/0,,219468,00.html

Verse One:
In the still of a moment; my voice can be heard
So listen carefully, there music inside each word
I am the Composer, of the melody of life
So, take upon my yoke learn of me, I'll be your guiding light
I am the Director, Be part of My symphony
I speak peace unto the storms; even the winds obey Me
Let me be your song, you'll never have to walk alone
I will help carry on, carry on

Verse 2:
I am the music within the inner ear
Hearken unto my voice, I'll declare, I'll draw near
I am the rythym to every beat of your heart
And, If you'll place your trust in me I'll never ever part
*So, let Me be your song, you'll never have to walk alone (Hallelujah)
*I will help you carry on, onnn

Pre-chorus:
When the notes are formed(They make)
They make a special sound(the music inside the music)
The music inside the music;(It lifts me when i'm down, i'm more than)
More than the beat of time(so much more)more than the lyric more than a ryhme
More than just a melody(More than just a ryhme)
More than just a rhyme; more than just a melody;come unto me

Chorus:
Ohh,ohhhhh,ohhh,ohh
ohh,ohh,ohh,oh,ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
More than just a melody(i'm your closet friend i'll be there to the end)
More than just a rhyme(Shelter in the time of the storm;you'll never 
have to be alone,now)
More than just a melody(trouble won't last always when you realize
that iam)
More than just a rhyme(you won't to live each day alone because I am
more)
More than just a melody(more than just a song to sing more than the
beat moree,morree)
More than just a melody(More than anything that you can spend me on, spend me on 
i am)
More than just a melody(Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee)
More than just a melody(Yes,Yes i'm more)
More than just a melody
More than just a melody
More than just a melody


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> It just came out that way.
> 
> Oooooo, ya, ya, ya, ya, ya, a'ya'...ho - tay!"
> 
> I love you precious Wavy and my precious brother...


 


Love you too....I'm going home.  See ya'll later on tonight!

Blessings.....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think so. Men love to love, but they hold back from making commitment because of fear...fear that they won't be able to take care of their wife/family. Fear that they won't be able to satisfy her. Fear that they won't be the man that she wanted from the beginning. Men deal in alot of fear and that's why as a woman of God who is looking for a mate, must...I repeat...must pray for him RIGHT NOW! Break the stronghold of fear over their lives...especially in the thought patterns of their mind even before you get your mate.



Wow, this is SO true.  There have been quite a few times in my life men have said, "you're too good for me" or "I'm not ready" or "You need X when I'm Y."   Now, I'm like, man up.  It would have saved me a lot of heartache if I had realized that knowledge that you dropped.  Men come into the world with a lot of expectations, and men are a lot weaker than we realize.  Unlike women, their "hotspots" or weaknesses are so obvious and simple.  It's not wonder this generation of men are so  lost.   I'm about to get on my knees NOW and pray for my future mate.




Nice & Wavy said:


> They don't see things like we do...God gave all women "RADAR"...that's why we could look at a person for the first time and call it out right then and there.......oh, we know
> 
> Pray, single women.....pray.



Yes, and I think this is often why women get caught up and fall in love with a man's potential.  We are always seeing something more than what they see and it's a lot easier for them to just be rather than be the man God called them to be.  And a lot of them aren't even giving God a second thought, which is the real problem. . .A Godless man is not really a man.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Wow, this is SO true. There have been quite a few times in my life men have said, "you're too good for me" or "I'm not ready" or "You need X when I'm Y." Now, I'm like, man up.  It would have saved me a lot of heartache if I had realized that knowledge that you dropped. Men come into the world with a lot of expectations, and men are a lot weaker than we realize. Unlike women, their "hotspots" or weaknesses are so obvious and simple. It's not wonder this generation of men are so lost.  I'm about to get on my knees NOW and pray for my future mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sis...you caught it!  Hallelujah!

This is not easy to catch either, because we haven't been taught how to see it this way.  Once the Holy Spirit teaches you though.... it never leaves you and you begin to see the differences in your life and in the life of your mate.

Men are always struggling.  They struggle with themselves, with their mates, with their children, with their co-workers, their bosses, their money....then there's sex...everywhere.  They don't know which way to turn sometimes so they do what they think is best...and most times, not all the time, but most times they screw it all up.  That's when they think that they are failures..and men don't like feeling like they fail at anything.  So, they choose at times to walk away from their responsibilities because to them, its better this way.

This is why, ladies...men love football, hockey, basketball..etc.  It's a sport that can relate to them...toughness.  Men like to be tough, rough...that's their makeup and they love it.  On the other hand, they love to feel a woman who is soft and touchable. They love her to smell good, fresh and clean.  They want her to be sweet and loving and gentle and understanding to him.  

Let me share this too.  If a man lays on your lap and falls asleep...that man is comfortable with you as his woman....period.  It's the nurturing that they are looking for...that's why you see so many men loving on their mommas...they love that nurturing stuff.  Lots of times men are looking for women who remind them of their mommas and nurturing has alot to do with that. 

Every woman wants to be married and have a wonderful marriage. (well, at least most woman I know want to be married) Marriage is work..but it doesn't have to be difficult. If you know what your role is as a wife and his role is as a husband, and you both are comfortable with yourselves within your roles and respect each other in it, you will see change.  Once you recognize this and understand it...marriage will be one of the best things ever in your life.  Choose to become a change-agent!

It takes: Prayer, prayer, prayer, prayer...oh, did I forget to say, prayer?

Pray for his mind to be renewed...daily.  Pray for his heart to be one with the Father and that he remembers to cover himself daily with the blood of Jesus Christ.  Anoint him while he is in bed with anointing oil and pray life over him, speaking those things which be not, as though they already are.  Look at your husband and see Jesus in him, even if you see the devil at the moment....its temporary and subject to change.

I'm just rambling on...sorry to hijack your thread, RR.  I'm sorry, I am going to be quiet now.  You know what happens when you give a minister the mike...they sure can talk.

Blessings to you all.!


----------



## PaperClip (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...you caught it! Hallelujah!
> 
> This is not easy to catch either, because we haven't been taught how to see it this way. Once the Holy Spirit teaches you though.... it never leaves you and you begin to see the differences in your life and in the life of your mate.
> 
> ...


 
TEACH! TEACH ON!


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL me too!




ella said:


> lol ok I got nothing to add besides the fact that I thought you were talking about Eve the rapper


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 25, 2008)

And let the Church say AMEN!!!!!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis...you caught it!  Hallelujah!
> 
> This is not easy to catch either, because we haven't been taught how to see it this way.  Once the Holy Spirit teaches you though.... it never leaves you and you begin to see the differences in your life and in the life of your mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 25, 2008)

I dated a lovely black man who was caught up bc he felt he was not good enough for me and that I could be with anyone else I wanted to be with since I lived in Chocolate City.  We eventually broke up and i started spending more time with someone else whom I eventually married.  His loss!




classimami713 said:


> Wow, this is SO true.  There have been quite a few times in my life men have said, "you're too good for me" or "I'm not ready" or "You need X when I'm Y."   Now, I'm like, man up.  It would have saved me a lot of heartache if I had realized that knowledge that you dropped.  Men come into the world with a lot of expectations, and men are a lot weaker than we realize.  Unlike women, their "hotspots" or weaknesses are so obvious and simple.  It's not wonder this generation of men are so  lost.   I'm about to get on my knees NOW and pray for my future mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 25, 2008)

Great post Nice and Wavy.  Curlee, DEFINITELY his loss.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> TEACH! TEACH ON!


 
I'm so happy you are excited about what I'm talking about. I love what I do, RR....I really do. People talk about pastors so much and say awful things about them.  It hurts sometimes when I read the things I read on this forum, especially from those who say they are christians, but that's for a whole other thread, but...if they had been called, they would know that it is one of the most richest, rewarding, blessed experiences anyone could ever have in their life.

I have learned so much from my husband. I'm going to share something. After all these years of being with my husband, he still asks me sometimes "does he satisfy me?" "Am I happy with him?" etc.  But, that doesn't mean that he does not deal with this because satan doesn't care who you are...if he can work in that mind realm and cause that man to doubt who he is as a child of God, he is going too...satan's whole plan is to destroy man. I in turn realize what is happening when he asks me this, and I turn it around for the good. I'll make him feel like he is the best thing since sliced bread, and it works every time.

This is why we see most of our black men in prisons. This is why we see so many of them in caskets, and we have to bury them before their time. This is also why we see them with each other (hey, this is real talk) and we see them with Aids. satan knows what to do...and when he is successful, it destroys not only the man...but the whole family. We can't blame the 'whiteman' for this...we must look to the root of the problem, and when you do...it's always that toothless one, staring back at you.

WE CAN'T FIGHT A SPIRITUAL WAR WITH A NATURAL SUPPLY...it simply won't work!

Here is what the family should look like and what God intended:

God
Jesus
Husband
Wife
Children

That's the covering order of God. He created it and ordained it and blessed it. 

Now, most families are like this:

Husband
money
Wife
Children
God

or

Wife
Children
God
Church
Husband

What is wrong with this picture? It's all out of order. Some of us need to wear some huge signs on our backs that says: "I'M OUT OF ORDER"

Some families are like this:

Money
Husband
Wife

That's it, and people wonder why there are problems in family.

We must get back to the basics and learn from the One who is able to make us change-agents so that we can have a family that is modeled after Jesus.

Oh boy, RR...here I go again.


----------



## Farida (Jan 26, 2008)

ella said:


> lol ok I got nothing to add besides the fact that I thought you were talking about Eve the rapper


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm praying...Precious Wavy...I'm 'a praying.         "yo-ta humma - se-ah' - yo-ta" ..........



In tongues?!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 29, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> In tongues?!


But of course...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello ladies,

It's been quite some time now and although I'm not fully "back", it's nice to see everyone still here in the CF.

Anyways, the Lord reminded me of this thread and I needed to bump it up.  Someone needs to see this, so whoever it is...may the Lord bless you abundantly and may you learn from His Word!

God bless you, ladies.

N&W


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2012)

Funny thread with a powerful message...thanks for bumping.. and GOOD TO SEE YOU, N&W!! 

This.... wow



Nice & Wavy said:


> I
> WE CAN'T FIGHT A SPIRITUAL WAR WITH A NATURAL SUPPLY...it simply won't work!
> 
> Here is what the family should look like and what God intended:
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's been quite some time now and although I'm not fully "back", it's nice to see everyone still here in the CF.
> 
> ...



Welcome back, you were missed....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It's been quite some time now and although I'm not fully "back", it's nice to see everyone still here in the CF.
> 
> ...



Thank you Beautiful sister...


----------

